# Advance Satin Too Shiny



## Knobbe (Mar 14, 2021)

Sprayed some furniture in a dark blue with Advance satin. It's too reflective. Looking for a sheen somewhere in the 10-15 area which is more in the pearl range but that's not an option with Advance. The base was 792 4X and the SDS lists the sheen as 25-35. I noticed the Advance matte sheen is 2-6. Crazy thought.... can I mix the satin and matte to achieve what I'm looking for?


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

I'd say that would be fine. I noticed the Command Satin is way less shiny. Or ScuffX eggshell..


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Not sure about BM but I know that my Miller (a larger Northwest paint chain) store can add a flattened to their products to adjust the sheen. I’ve had them do so a few times when doing cabinet work and it worked great - with no adverse affects to the product.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Knobbe said:


> Sprayed some furniture in a dark blue with Advance satin. It's too reflective. Looking for a sheen somewhere in the 10-15 area which is more in the pearl range but that's not an option with Advance. The base was 792 4X and the SDS lists the sheen as 25-35. I noticed the Advance matte sheen is 2-6. Crazy thought.... can I mix the satin and matte to achieve what I'm looking for?


That sheen will come down in a week or two. Takes time for a 4X base to relax and achieve its final finish. Yes you can mix the 791/792 however getting both has been consistently inconsistent lately.


----------



## Knobbe (Mar 14, 2021)

RH said:


> Not sure about BM but I know that my Miller (a larger Northwest paint chain) store can add a flattened to their products to adjust the sheen. I’ve had them do so a few times when doing cabinet work and it worked great - with no adverse affects to the product.


I had asked my l


RH said:


> Not sure about BM but I know that my Miller (a larger Northwest paint chain) store can add a flattened to their products to adjust the sheen. I’ve had them do so a few times when doing cabinet work and it worked great - with no adverse affects to the product.


I was hoping my local BM guys could do the same but they said it was a no with Advance.


----------



## Knobbe (Mar 14, 2021)

NACE said:


> That sheen will come down in a week or two. Takes time for a 4X base to relax and achieve its final finish. Yes you can mix the 791/792 however getting both has been consistently inconsistent lately.


Thanks. It's been a month and it's still not acceptable. She wants that dull sheen she sees all over Pinterest.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Knobbe said:


> I had asked my l
> I was hoping my local BM guys could do the same but they said it was a no with Advance.


Yes you can add crystalize silica (Wb flattening paste) to advance. I have used some from target coatings many times. You can also use food grade diatamaceous earth if your in a real pinch. Personally I would just mix 50/50 advance satin and matte to get the sheen you are after or a different product like scuffX matte (better than advance matte imo) or centurion 2800 "flat" which is a 10 sheen.


----------



## STAR (Nov 26, 2010)

I've mixed Advance matte and satin in the past to drop the sheen.
What I found was the finish was not as smooth as I normally achieve.
In my opinion I would suggest a different product.


----------



## Knobbe (Mar 14, 2021)

STAR said:


> I've mixed Advance matte and satin in the past to drop the sheen.
> What I found was the finish was not as smooth as I normally achieve.
> In my opinion I would suggest a different product.


Was it a sprayed finish? Did it not lay down like it normally would?


----------



## Carolina Pro Painters (Dec 22, 2021)

I do a lot of Cabinets, have used advance, scuff, centurion and more. I second the suggestion above, Scuff X eggshell or Matte, buy both and test, and, the Centurion 2800 is a whole step above, does not need to be catalyzed, (spray right out of the gallon), and a good provider is ClarkDeco, Allison or DC himself will take care of you, they can tint and ship fast. There is a small benefit of Advance for small jobs like furniture
and that's it's availability by the quart, but if that's not a factor, roll with Scuff x if in a hurry, Centurion if you want to try something better and different.


----------



## ttd (Sep 30, 2010)

Cabinet Coat satin. It’s not as shiny as advance satin.


----------

